

How to run a con  - bootload
http://www.psychologytoday.com/blog/the-moral-molecule/200811/how-run-con

======
ErrantX
_The key to a con is not that you trust the conman, but that he shows he
trusts you._

100% accurate. We essentially con people when doing pen testing (talking our
way into buildings) and you use the exact same techniques. Make the other
person feel like they are in a position of power, they are doing you a good
deed, they are winning or that it is their idea.

However with that said...

Leil Lowndes talks a lot about WIIFM in her books (Whats In It For Me). She
makes a solid point that in any interaction people look for what they can gain
from it; especially so from strangers. If they have to _do_ something there
should be something in it for them.

The con mentioned in the article works mostly because there is no percieved
loss to the guy at the till. The conman clearly knows that the guy wont have
$100 of his own on hand. If he did it probably wouldn't have worked. By
increasing the focus on the WIIFM aspect ($100) by minimising the risk/loss
aspect is what makes this con work so well.

It's why when I walk up and flirt with a pretty receptionist she will be
reasonably eager to help me out in getting into X building if I mention I will
be coming back each day for the next week etc. :) (just one example)

(I find this stuff amazingly interesting :D)

